# Alcohol, drugs and hookers



## butterfly1986 (Oct 11, 2013)

Weve been together 6 years and married for two. We have a 1 year old boy who has been sick alot and in general our relationship has been very stressful and difficult for the last year. In May my husband told me he didnt feel the same anymore and left. In the beginning I cried and cried and begged him to come home but then I slowely started to evaluated what went wrong and my part in the failure of our marriage. I've always been very emotional and quick to spark a fight or arguement. I can be exhausting. I started to rectify that and I was amazed within such a short space of time how much I was able to better myself. My DH was obviously observing these changes. He left home in May and since May he has come back home to try again and then left again about 5 times. Since May weve had no physical contact or intimacy as he has always said hes not ready. Its been a very lonely couple of months and everytime I've tried to go near him hes pushed me away and told me to respect his requests. So I did. He started to behave really horrible with me. No respect, constantly cutting down my good mood or trying to upset me whenever he had the chance. He was just out to make me miserable and all I was doing was constantly supporting him through what he was telling me was his depression of how he has developed a hatred for me because of our tough relationship. Yday out of the blue he messages me that he cant take it anymore and I need to know the truth he tells me since hes left hes developed a drinking problem and other addictions as well. He told me he initially left home because he was angry at me but that turned into something else something far more terrible and since May hes been projecting his guilt on me by constantly being angry at me. Anyway turns out hes been getting wasted on alcohol and drugs and sleeping with prostitutes. Of course I was in shock hes always been the good guy but now I just dont know what to do. I love him and I want to try again but he tells me he cant even look me in the eye he wants to just die and he sure as hell doesnt want to try again because the guilt is just too much. The sad thing is if the guilt was so much why did he sleep with a hooker not once but 5 times the latest being just a few weeks ago?

So confused.com on how to proceed. Any advise would be hugely appreciated.


----------

